# Jackson Kayaks Cuda



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

Has anyone here used a Jackson Kayak Cuda? I am looking at this and the Trident 13 and they both look great.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Misleading post...expected a sweet cuda catch.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I had a trident and hope to get one again I really liked it. I've never tried the cuda but it looks to be a good platform.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I think that you will like the Cuda the seat raises up and down and is more comfortable. I have not compared the stats with the Cuda but they are both heavy duty stuff.


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

You can come try out the Jackson Cuda at Pensacola Kayak & Sail. It is a very stable boat (you can stand up in it), it has lots of great storage, and it has one of the best seats you will find. We also have the Ocean Kayak Trident 13 which is also quite stable and has lots of great features to it too.


----------



## kreekn (Jul 28, 2009)

You need to take him up on that demo. I love my Cuda. At 6'3" 240# I have no problem standing, but I sure do like sitting in that high seat position. Keep in mind, that unlike many boats, once you buy a Jackson, you don't have to shell out another $150-$200 to get a comfy seat.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I just watched the video for the Cuda. Very sweet ride.


----------



## fishnfrenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

I bought one several weeks ago and absolutely love it! It is a bit on the heavy side (75lbs). It handles great in the wind (am getting a rudder on it soon though) and has TONS of storage. I especially like the replaceable skid plate. Definately go down and "wet" test one.


----------



## Fishymcfisherman (Mar 23, 2011)

Fishnfrenzy, how is the drainage in the back area. Seems like there inst really anywhere for water to go if it gets back there from pictures I have seen. How would you compare it to a trident series if you are able to?


----------



## fishnfrenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Fishymcfisherman said:


> Fishnfrenzy, how is the drainage in the back area. Seems like there inst really anywhere for water to go if it gets back there from pictures I have seen. How would you compare it to a trident series if you are able to?


I don't know about comparison to the Trident. There are no drainage scuppers in the aft tankwell, but the overall design seems to keep that area relatively dry. I have been out in the bay and taken waves from the barge traffic and I don't recall collecting water back there.


----------



## kreekn (Jul 28, 2009)

The water that enters the tank well drains forward, where it leaves through the large scuppers.


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

The water from the tank well drains forward to the scuppers underneath the seat. The seat is framed high enough, even in the low position, that you won't get a case of the soggy bottom.


Fishnfrenzy, I left you a message last week. Your rudder kit came in and we've got it at the shop.


----------

